# My Reginald..



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

My boy Reginald has an appointment tomorrow morning to have his skin infection reject. Unfortunetly I believe he has other serious problems.
We have come home to poo accidents the last two days. When I got up this morning as soon as I opened the bedroom door I knew he had another accident. When I got downstairs there was poo and pee all over. He also got a hold of a folder on the from the coffee table and chewed the papers. The worst of it is his poo has blood in it. The big guys 16 years old, I'm so worried. I'm waiting for the vets office to open to see if I can get him in today. If you have any knowledge of blood in stool I'm all ears. Could please keep my boy in your thoughts and prayer we would appreciate it. I'm trying to keep positive thoughts in my head so I want to share somethining with everyone. There is a little girl in the neighborhood that has a special name for Reginald. She calls him Originald. She came to the house trick or treating and first thing she asked was "how is Originald?" I just love the name she has given him.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! I know what you must be going through as Aolani recently had similar symptoms but it turns out to be becuase of a sensitivity to chicken. It's hard when our babies are so sick and you come home to find poop all over the place and then when it starts to come out as blood and you see them constantly going it's heartbreaking :-( I hope everything turns out all right for "Originald" (cute) and please keep us updated. You guys will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((Oh Mary)), 

G-d love him at sixteen years old - G-d bless you for loving him and taking care of him . . .

I hope and pray that everything turns out good for you and "Originald" - It breaks my heart to see a fluff going through tough times.

~Allie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

dear mary,
I won't speculate on "cause"---just leave that to the vet. . . .please know that I will keep your "old guy" in my heart----I know you are anxious so do, please, try to hide that from him----he will know by instinct. You are in a most difficult spot---praying for you today!:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary I'm praying for your littleman, he's been through so much. I'll be watching for a update, it's so hard to watch our babies grow old, we feel so helpless. I love you


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Mary...praying for your little man ((hugs))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww mary , i will be praying for him , lets just pray that whatever is bothering him is not serious , hugs for both him n u .


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you ladies for your kind words it really means a lot to me. I have an appointment to 5:00 this evening.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

don't panic, wait to see what the vet says. It could be just bacteria that can be treated with antibiotic.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone. The important thing is that you're getting him to the vet. I figured they would get you in if you mentioned blood in the stool. I'm sending prayers for Originald Reginald and hope it isn't anything major. Keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We will be thinking about you and sending prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope you baby will be alright. Will say prayers for him. Please let us know what the vet says......I know you are worried.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in Mary, how's precious Reginald doing


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope your Reginald gets better soon. Alex had a bout of bloody diarrhea and the vet told us that she probably had food poisoning. Wasn't fun at all.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Unfortunently I had to come to work. He ate all his food this morning and was moving around fine. When I left he was sleeping. I appreciate you checking and everyones kind words. Sorry I can't individually thank everyone, it's just I'm extra busy today at work.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mary, I pray Reginald is ok.....looking forward to hearing what your vet has to say.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I pray that your baby is okay. My Flakey did that very same thing at an elder age. Oh I wish I could remember what the fix was. He also had blood in his diarreia. Scariest thing in the world. But they were able to take care of it.

Sorry, my memory is foggy. When it is happening your just in the moment. 

Saying strong prayers for you and Reginald.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mary, I'm so sorry your boy isn't doing well. I hope you get answers at the vets and they find out what's causing his problems. 
Hugs to you and Reginald.:wub:
Keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying this is nothing of serious concern for "Originald". My Quincy went thru a bout of the runny poops and blood. The first bout was just a bit streaked ( hardly noticible) but later he had so much it was dripping out of his little butt as he walked. I was terrified, and of course immediately got him to the vet. I even took his pee pad with me so vet would understand when I sad a lot of blood she'd know what I meant... a LOT of blood.
Well turned out he had bout of colitis.. we adjusted food a bit... he also got Metronidazole... he improved almost immediately. 
Will be looking for your update and praying it ( whatever is going on) is a quick and easy fix for your precious boy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope he is doing ok. rayer: 

It is so hard to see our little ones that we still think of as our babies as old.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope all is going to be okay. Don't panic though (if that's possible) and wait to see what the Vet says. Hopefully it's something minor. xoxoxo!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I'm back with Reginald. The vet is treating him for a bacteria infection. He gave him an IV and some antibiotics. I'm to call him in the morning to let him know how he is doing. However, he did talk to me about his quality of life and explained how a dog handles pain and discomfort. Reginald has glaucoma and is blind, has chronic ear infections that has caused him to loose his hearing, skin infection and allergies and arthritis. I always thought because he really never got really sick that he was fine. I know my boy is uncomfortable..this is really hard for me right know.. I see it everyday he sit there and just bark because he is not comfortable. I know the time is coming very soon that I'm going to have to let my boy go. I want to say so much more but this is very hard at this time. I thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Reginald is having problems. Were you able to get him to the vet? Maybe the blood is an anal gland problem. A friend of mines 14 yr old Pom had that problem. I'll keep your sweet boy in my prayers.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm praying for you and Originald, Mary. It's a decision that no one likes to think about. I hope you both feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi dear Mary,
Thank you for the update. 
I know there is no comfort in words so I won't fill the page---just know that we understand your pain and are all asking God to come near to you and comfort your aching heart. :smcry:
There is a common bond among all of us that reaches across our differences, the miles, even the differences in our personalities and touches the deep places of the heart where we hurt. So please know that we all care and walk with you.:wub::grouphug:
Hugs.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry Reginald is not feeling well. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

momtoboo said:


> I'm so sorry Reginald is having problems. Were you able to get him to the vet? Maybe the blood is an anal gland problem. A friend of mines 14 yr old Pom had that problem. I'll keep your sweet boy in my prayers.rayer:rayer:rayer:


Sue, 

The vet did check his anal gland but feels he has a bacteria infection and has given him antibiotics. Thank you for your prayers.



Cosy said:


> I'm praying for you and Originald, Mary. It's a decision that no one likes to think about. I hope you both feel better soon. Hugs.


Thank you for praying for Original Brit. Yes it is a very hard decision. Being 16 and knowing his issues I thought I was prepared. When the vet brought the subject up, I instantly had a big lump in my throat. He's always been such a good boy and still is I just hate knowing I going to have to let him go soon. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.



edelweiss said:


> Hi dear Mary,
> Thank you for the update.
> I know there is no comfort in words so I won't fill the page---just know that we understand your pain and are all asking God to come near to you and comfort your aching heart. :smcry:
> There is a common bond among all of us that reaches across our differences, the miles, even the differences in our personalities and touches the deep places of the heart where we hurt. So please know that we all care and walk with you.:wub::grouphug:
> Hugs.


Sandi, Your kind words mean so very much to me and my boy. My heart aches for him..I just wish he could talk so he could say "it's time for me to go to heaven and be with Scrappy Doo"



donnad said:


> I am sorry Reginald is not feeling well. I will keep you both in my prayers.


Donna your prayers and thoughts mean so much to us. Thank you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Mary I have been there,:smcry: I'm so sorry, you know how much I love you and wish I could take your sadness away. I'll keep praying for sweet Reginald and for you and your hubby, wish I could give you a hug right now


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I'm so sorry.:smcry: I didn't realize that Reginald had so many health issues going on. It's so hard to think about putting our sweeties to sleep but it's also so hard to see our beloved ones suffer. I know you will be guided by what's best for him at this point. He's lived a long wonderful life with you, I know, so even if he has to go, I hope you have no regrets. He was loved so by you, your DH and the rest of you fluffs. I still think about those birthday pix.:wub: What a wonderful loving home he has and if he has to leave it and go to the bridge, you know you always did the best for him. He knows that. My heart is with you.:hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:bysmilie: oh I am so very sorry. Sending lots of (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mary, dear Mary,
Your situation reminds me of my little Kirby---born w/shunting but lived a long life w/much courage, blind and almost completely deaf in the end too---along w/some residual liver stuff. We made several appts. before we were able to "release him"---I wanted to know the right time. One morning as I was on my way out the door for the day he came to me and looked at me "very longingly" deep into the bottom of my heart all the way to my soul. I told my husband "he doesn't want me to go---I think he knows today is his celebration day." I did just know. Of course the grief was overwhelming because he was our baby for whom we had fought for from the day he was born by c-section. We actually waited a year to get another one---had never been that long w/out one in all our 30 odd yrs. of marriage---then we adopted a rescue---who only lived 1 1/2 yrs---then lost our little grand-dog who was in our care a few months later. It was a pretty rough year at our house. 
I will pray that you will have that "aha" moment when you just know!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for Reginald, I am praying for you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Mary I have been there,:smcry: I'm so sorry, you know how much I love you and wish I could take your sadness away. I'll keep praying for sweet Reginald and for you and your hubby, wish I could give you a hug right now


Thank you my friend...It's never easy letting them go..in my head I was prepared but not my heart. Prior to going on vacation I had severarl test run on him. Someone said to me when are you going to stop spending all this money on him and just let him go. I was amazed they would say that. I would go broke for my fluffs. However, I'm glad my vet talked to me about him. He sees more then me because I'm blinded by the love I have for him. Sorry to ramble...but I know you understand. Your words and prayers mean a lot to us..Thank you Paula.



Snowbody said:


> Mary - I'm so sorry.:smcry: I didn't realize that Reginald had so many health issues going on. It's so hard to think about putting our sweeties to sleep but it's also so hard to see our beloved ones suffer. I know you will be guided by what's best for him at this point. He's lived a long wonderful life with you, I know, so even if he has to go, I hope you have no regrets. He was loved so by you, your DH and the rest of you fluffs. I still think about those birthday pix.:wub: What a wonderful loving home he has and if he has to leave it and go to the bridge, you know you always did the best for him. He knows that. My heart is with you.:hugging:


Susan, Thank you for your kind words..aaah the picture I love it too. My girlfriend gave me a bday card with that one on it. She called them the Fab Four. We all love the big guy so much. Every morning my sweet Alvin will go out to the bathroom first and when Reg gets to the door Alvin turns around and goes with him. It's like he is guiding him. My sweet Chloe always kisses his eyes. Her way of taking care of her brother.



Katkoota said:


> :bysmilie: oh I am so very sorry. Sending lots of (((hugs)))


Thank you Kat...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Mary, dear Mary,
> Your situation reminds me of my little Kirby---born w/shunting but lived a long life w/much courage, blind and almost completely deaf in the end too---along w/some residual liver stuff. We made several appts. before we were able to "release him"---I wanted to know the right time. One morning as I was on my way out the door for the day he came to me and looked at me "very longingly" deep into the bottom of my heart all the way to my soul. I told my husband "he doesn't want me to go---I think he knows today is his celebration day." I did just know. Of course the grief was overwhelming because he was our baby for whom we had fought for from the day he was born by c-section. We actually waited a year to get another one---had never been that long w/out one in all our 30 odd yrs. of marriage---then we adopted a rescue---who only lived 1 1/2 yrs---then lost our little grand-dog who was in our care a few months later. It was a pretty rough year at our house.
> I will pray that you will have that "aha" moment when you just know!


Sandi, Thank you for sharing your life with Kirby with me.. I do pray that I will have the "aha" moment. We appreciate your prayers.



fleurdelys said:


> I am so sorry for Reginald, I am praying for you.


Thank your so much for your kind words and prayers.


----------



## lovingmal (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that your Reginald is not feeling well. 

I will keep your brave sweet Reginald and your family in my prayers....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary - 3 years ago I started having the same conversations with my vet about my precious Samantha. She was comfortable and active (at least for a 15 year old fluff) for 3 more months and on feb 9 of 2008 she let me know it was time to send her to the bridge. Although my head was prepared my heart broke beyond all belief. I will be thinking of you and Reginald; he will let you know when it's time.

Maggie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

lovingmal said:


> I am so sorry to hear that your Reginald is not feeling well.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I will keep your brave sweet Reginald and your family in my prayers....





maggieh said:


> Mary - 3 years ago I started having the same conversations with my vet about my precious Samantha. She was comfortable and active (at least for a 15 year old fluff) for 3 more months and on feb 9 of 2008 she let me know it was time to send her to the bridge. Although my head was prepared my heart broke beyond all belief. I will be thinking of you and Reginald; he will let you know when it's time.
> 
> Maggie


Maggie thank you for sharing Samantha with me..It is so very hard as you know. I pray he does tell me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh my heart aches for you because I know what a very difficult time this is for you. When I was made aware by the vet that in spite of all Missy was able to overcome previously, ... the time had come when there was no more 'fixing' to be done. She told me to take her home, give her lots of lovinmg etc.....( had meds to keep her comfortable but knew it would come to where they'd not help) and told me to call her when it was 'time'. 
Well I knew we'd come to this for a long time... also feared my emotions would far overshadow my vow to her that I'd not let her suffer. I thought I won't be able to do this and I'll have to break that promise. 
However when the day came that for sure Missy was NOT Missy, I KNEW she had had it! My heart broke yet at the same time as i looked at her and knew she was 'in trouble' I knew I HAD to let her go... I KNEW that that was the day. Oddly I had concurrent emotions... one of extreme saddness and heartbreak but yet a sense of comfort that I could spare her the pain. I felt the saddness for "me" but a peace that it was time and the right thing to do. Two very opposing emotions but that's what there was. 

I think we all know when the time comes there is overwhelming saddness,.... there's no question about that... it can be almost unbearable.... but I do think if you can come to terms that they are very unhappy or in pain... that they simply are getting nothing of pleasure from life.. you get a sense of comfort that you are indeed helping them. I do believe they speak to our hearts and let us know when they are 'ready".


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahh my heart aches for you because I know what a very difficult time this is for you. When I was made aware by the vet that in spite of all Missy was able to overcome previously, ... the time had come when there was no more 'fixing' to be done. She told me to take her home, give her lots of lovinmg etc.....( had meds to keep her comfortable but knew it would come to where they'd not help) and told me to call her when it was 'time'.
> Well I knew we'd come to this for a long time... also feared my emotions would far overshadow my vow to her that I'd not let her suffer. I thought I won't be able to do this and I'll have to break that promise.
> However when the day came that for sure Missy was NOT Missy, I KNEW she had had it! My heart broke yet at the same time as i looked at her and knew she was 'in trouble' I knew I HAD to let her go... I KNEW that that was the day. Oddly I had concurrent emotions... one of extreme saddness and heartbreak but yet a sense of comfort that I could spare her the pain. I felt the saddness for "me" but a peace that it was time and the right thing to do. Two very opposing emotions but that's what there was.
> 
> I think we all know when the time comes there is overwhelming saddness,.... there's no question about that... it can be almost unbearable.... but I do think if you can come to terms that they are very unhappy or in pain... that they simply are getting nothing of pleasure from life.. you get a sense of comfort that you are indeed helping them. I do believe they speak to our hearts and let us know when they are 'ready".


I appreciate you telling me about Missy...Thank you so much...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Mary. I've been where you are now & I know how difficult it is to let your precious boy go. You will know when it's time, until then, cherish every moment left with him & find comfort in knowing you have given him a wonderful life filled with love.:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Mary. I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful baby boy. I pray and wish you peace. I commend you for being the lady that you are, and, the best Mother there can be. Please give Reginald a kiss from me and my girls.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((((((Mary))))))

I cannot say a thing as my heart is aching so badly for you at this moment.

I am so, so very sorry that you are faced with this.

Hugs,

~Allie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

KAG said:


> Oh, Mary. I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful baby boy. I pray and wish you peace. I commend you for being the lady that you are, and, the best Mother there can be. Please give Reginald a kiss from me and my girls.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


Kat,

Thank you so much for you kind words and prayers it really means a lot to me. 


Sandcastles said:


> ((((((Mary))))))
> 
> I cannot say a thing as my heart is aching so badly for you at this moment.
> 
> ...


Allie my sweet Allie.. I know for you this is probably as difficult as it is for me because of your sweet Emily. When I saw your album with Emily I thought it was my Reginald. They look so much a like.. When it is time for me to send him to the bridge I will tell him to look for your Emily. Thank you my friend for being here for me.


----------

